# World Eaters Novel?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is there going to be a World Eaters novel? Aside from the one in Tales of Heresy and the odd Cameo in several books, which in each case depict Angron differently for the most part, I'd like to read more about what's going through the big guys head.

In Tales of Heresy, we get to see a more sensitive moment in his life which I really liked, it showed he's not entirely a madman, but in other novels he's depicted as being on the verge of going nuts every second of his life, or he can give heroic speeches and speak as powerfully as any other Primarch, or he doesn't speak much at all unless he's pissed at something etc etc.

I'd like a look at what's going through his mind during his "conversion" because truth be told, from day 1 he was never fond of the Emperor and was probably always on the edge of heresy from the start.


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd love to read such a book, especially if Farrer could continue his portrayal of the legion as in After Desh'ea.

PS:
I think Aaron Dembski-Bowden has mentioned that he'd like / plans to write a WE novel, but I don't know if there's anything concrete about it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The fact he is so erratic makes him interesting, well it does if there's something underneath his berserker nature and from the Desh'ea mini story it seems there is.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angron and Perturabo deserve a novel. They're the bad asses of the Primarch brotherhood.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

In Aaron's latest interview with The Overlords, he's mentioned that, erm, a certain Legion that uses shards of moons like toothpicks might feature heavily in his next Heresy novel. But marketing would kill him if he said anything outright, so...tralalala, nothing to see here!

I don't remember where in the half-hour-long interview the discussion is, but you can find the video here or on his blog.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah ADB has mentioned at least 1 or 2 times that he was pushing for a Worldeater novel!

If any one can do them justice then it shall be ADB.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The fact he is so erratic makes him interesting, well it does if there's something underneath his berserker nature and from the Desh'ea mini story it seems there is.


Was the De'Shea story the one where he met his own legion for the first time, as a prisoner?

I always thought the World Eaters and Angron were one dimensional, but that story changed everything.

World Eaters have a LOT of potential. 

It seems that the Horus Heresy series is now concentrating on the events leading up to the Siege of Terra, but I think that a World Eaters story set before this, during the Great Crusade, would be very good exposition!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Moriar the Forsaken said:


> Was the De'Shea story the one where he met his own legion for the first time, as a prisoner?
> 
> I always thought the World Eaters and Angron were one dimensional, but that story changed everything.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was, I didn't fully understand why Kharn survived and the others didn't, but it was probably because there was so much emotion within Angron that I may of missed the piece that let Kharn get through to him.

Kharn just popped up in Age of Darkness as well and he was exhibiting signs of going down the path of no return, which added a little spice to the story as before hand Kharn was actually one of the more "sensible" World Eaters.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

If I were Kharn and I saw the unique circumstances (euphemism) of my Primarch and legion I would slowly be pushed over the edge also.

LOL


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A world eaters novel? i would buy it!


----------



## deepti123 (May 11, 2011)

i like to read these types of novels its very interesting.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Big fan of the angry boys. In fact I called kharn sensible the other day because he is one of the few marine heros who keeps his helmet on.. WE book, i would buy it too.


----------

